# Chateau Lumiere



## Priority 7

This European Gem was a visit that UrbanX and I had tried to work into a European explore for a few months but could never quite work out how best to do so. So I decided that our last trip to Belgium would have to include this superb site.
The weekend was superb if a little tiring, picking up Lulatahula en route to Dover where we met up with UrbanX and Headflux before boarding the good ship "Get Us to the Continent to Explore". An overnight stop in Calais and we were off and running.
I had always believed that this old Chateau was all about the Staircase, and granted it dominates the site but this site has so much more.
Many many thanks to the un-named Urbexer for help with this site you know who you are 






















So I guess you want to see the stairs right? Ok then?














































Explored as you would expect with Lula, UrbanX and Headflux a superb group on an explore, relaxing after and chatting to while driving too...looking forward to many more explores like this...


----------



## Headflux

Really enjoyed the weekend and certainly opened my eyes to things abroad.. just gonna sort my photos out to add to this great set. Look forward to seeing you all again soon.


----------



## night crawler

Awesome, so much more to see on the other side of the channel and unchaved.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Outstanding shots dude!


----------



## UE-OMJ

Gorgeous shots, stunning place. Very nice.


----------



## perjury saint

*SUPERB!! Nice that someone put the red carpet out for ya...*


----------



## skankypants

Amazing!.....


----------



## tank2020

Wow! Must see!


----------



## Priority 7

perjury saint said:


> *SUPERB!! Nice that someone put the red carpet out for ya...*



I still had to reprimand them it wasn't straight


----------



## wherever i may roam

Yep stunning indeed....


----------



## UrbanX

Blimey, I thought you said you were at work today! My pics will be up next year some time! 
Stunning photos mate. 
I doubt many people have gone to such extents to get to one explore as you did this... I've done 3 flights, and 36 hours of train to get to one before, but this was probably more hardcore! 

It's just amazing the difference in quality of site on the continent, which this, and these photos are testament too.


----------



## Stealthstar79

Beautiful house and great report!
I would love a trip to places new one day...


----------



## Mars Lander

Excellent stuff seen this on flickr and drooled, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90

What an amazing house! thanks for sharng.


----------



## UrbanX

MmmKay, European conventions here, so no history to this one. 
It was the pinnacle of our roadtrip, and had to be…It’s 900 Miles away from my house! 
Big thanks to Priority 7, and an anonymous hand for finding it, and of course to P7 for driving. 

The very car which enabled us to find the place : ) 















Basement, I don’t think anyone else has ever documented down here: 





Front door:





Drawing Room:










Hall:





The detailing all over the house is just fantastic! 





Window handles: 





The detailing has been carried through to the internal doors too: 





Stairs:





Stove: 










The bathroom was amazing, I was captivated by every little detail! 

Bath Overflow:





Basin Overflow:





Bathroom door:





Overall Bathroom:





Another Bathroom:





Radiator detail:





First Floor Landing:










Top Floor Landing: 










Cheers for looking, video to follow.


----------



## Priority 7

Very very nice dude put mine to shame


----------



## UEP-Wales

WOW! Awesome set of shots there mate!


----------



## flyboys90

Superb photos of an amazing site.


----------



## UrbanX

Cheers guys! 



Priority 7 said:


> Very very nice dude put mine to shame


Don't be daft!


----------



## nelly

Top stuff Guys, a meet is long overdue


----------



## Priority 7

thanks guys this was a top weekend of explores. Nelly thats an understatement mate  I miss our banter


----------



## TeeJF

Wow... some aqwesome pix there fellas.


----------



## UrbanX

Here it is! The Video! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17AkPwC5t3I[/ame]


----------



## UE-OMJ

Brilliant, simply brilliant.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Awesome video dude! Music works very well with the locations!


----------



## Priority 7

Tsk Mr X you cheated on an image again haven't you  see if anyone else can spot the image


----------



## UrbanX

Priority 7 said:


> Tsk Mr X you cheated on an image again haven't you  see if anyone else can spot the image



Lot more subtle this time, it's not far off the original, just a lot 'neater'


----------



## NakedEye

Amazing, I want to go there! Superb pictures aswell.....


----------

